# New to rats but what does heart rat mean?



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

I'm planning on getting 2 rats in the next week or so, so i started my research and info gathering. I noticed on different forums ppl refering to certain rats as their heart rat. What does this mean?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A heart rat is one of those super special rats in your life. You have an amazing bond with them whether it be instant or it develops over time...they are the ones that fill your heart when they are around and the ones that rip it out when they have to leave. All rats are wonderful but you will know when you have a heart rat...its a lot like the difference between Like and Love


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

A heart rat is a soul mate of the four footed variety. They take your heart into their little paws and are your best friend. Always happy to see you, spending every moment possible in your shirt or lap, playing, loving and licking. When they are with you life is wonderful and happy. When they leave they take a piece of your heart with them. May every person be blessed once in their lives with a heart rat!!


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

In that case, every rat/cat/dog I have had in my lifetime has been a heart/rat/cat/dog because whenever I've had a pet die on me it's torn my soul apart... 

Of course, maybe it's just because I get so attached to my animal friends...


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*cough* I do that... *cough*

BUT, I just found my TRUE heart rat today...  Now I understand to the fullest that meaning! (... no emoticon expresses what I want right here!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

every pet means something to me, but you'll know your heart-pet when you see them. for me, it's definitely picasso, the ugly duckling, but so personable you can't love her. she gets whatever she wants, when she wants it, she comes when i call (sort of), she sleeps in my clothes, she licks everyone she has ever met. she is everything that i could ever hope any of my future rats to me. as for dogs, i know that dakota is my deart-dog. i think about her all the time, and she is the highlight of any weekend that i spend home with my family. she sleeps in my bed, she sits on the toilet when i brush my teeth, she follows me everywhere and learns the silliest tricks just to please me. there is a special connection between you and an animal that has truly touched your heart, there is no denying that. <333


click mine please!:

(click for my scroll)


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Fuzzy is my special rat. All of my animals means soemthing to be,but he is very special. He stole my heart the second I got him.


----------



## sue.walker26101968 (1 mo ago)

Buggzter said:


> _cough_ I do that... _cough_ BUT, I just found my TRUE heart rat today...  Now I understand to the fullest that meaning! (... no emoticon expresses what I want right here!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!)


 The vet told me today about "a heart rat" i had never hear this before but when she explained it i knew that the feeling i had which i couldn't explain was he was my heart rat. I had two loved them both and sobbed when they were euthanized. Never did i think i would get butterflies and a beautiful feeling from my little fur babies.


----------

